# RU486? Miscarriage pill?



## FairyLady (Sep 10, 2010)

I just read a little about this online, sounds like you can literally take a pill to miscarry as long as you're before 8 weeks? I'll be 8 weeks with a non-viable pregnancy on Thursday, I wonder if this an option for me? I'm going to call my doctor as soon as they open. Got the bad news yesterday and the options the doc gave me were waiting for it to pass on it's own or a D&C.

Anyone have any experience with this pill? I wonder why my doctor didn't mention it to me yesterday?


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

I have heard that they will only use it for pregnancies that are less then 49 days, which is 7 weeks. So my guess is you are a week too late.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss








You're thinking of misoprostol, which is a prostaglandin that opens the cervix so a missed miscarriage can be expelled. There's lots of research showing it's a safe and effective option.
Definitely ask your doctor about it but I'd research it a bit online and print out some studies because if she's not familiar with it she may be reluctant to prescribe it or not aware of the right dosage.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

*There are risks* with this drug, so please do your own research. I opted for it with an early loss, at 9 weeks, actually. And I had no complications from it. I DID bleed for almost 3 solid months afterward, but it wasn't very heavy.

_Against medical advice and package warnings_ I inserted it, took a Lortab, and went to bed. I slept through the whole thing. Woke up and it was over.

FWIW, my doctor wouldn't prescribe it, because I was 9 weeks and not 7 or less. But, I found an abortion clinic a couple hours away that was willing to prescribe it at 9 weeks, especially considering the fetus was not measuring 9 weeks.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

I used misoprostol with 2 of my missed miscarriages under the supervision of my midwife and an OB. I was grateful to be able to avoid surgery and birth my tiny babies (both 9w) in privacy and peace.

I'm sorry for your loss









Amy


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

I used misoprostol for my 17 wk loss and had absolutely no complications. It took 4 hrs before anything started to happen then only about 1 1/2 hr of cramping and then I birthed the baby. (My dr agreed to do it bcs my hbmw was present but I was 17 wks so there are concerns of hemoraging and placental retention but I don't think at 8 wks that is a concern) I was done bleeding in 4 days. It was significantly easier than my 12.5 wk natural m/c.


----------



## featherd (Aug 2, 2008)

Fairy Lady, first let me tell you how sorry I am for your loss, I have been there and Iknow how tough the waiting is.
With my first miscarriage I waited it out and mc'd naturally at 10 weeks. With this last one it just wasn't happening and I begged my OB for misoprostol, but because I had had a previous c section she wouldn't do it/ I had a gentle and quick D&C which was much more tolerable than I thought it would be.It was a relief to not have to wait anymore.That said, I have heard mixed things about misoprostol, a couple of friends have had very difficult and drawn out mc's wit it and one woman I know preferred it and was done in 2 days, but it was a bit difficult and painful for her. I do not remember being in a lot of pain. What did your Dr. say when you asked about the misoprostol ?
I am thinking of you and sending you light.


----------

